# Best probe these days



## rhaugle (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi all, I've had my Mavericks for a few years now, and they are about done. What's a good set of thermometers now days?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 10, 2019)

What features do you want? Instant read? Multi-probe? Wi-Fi? Bluetooth? Cloud features?

ThermoWorks, ThermPro, and Fireboard are the likely some of your top 3 contenders. Mavericks are still a good mid range choice.


----------



## rhaugle (Oct 10, 2019)

I guess that would help.. multi probe, and wireless receiver would be best. Bluetooth would be a sweet bonus


----------



## mike243 (Oct 10, 2019)

Bought a Inkbird 6 probe awhile back that's been working good the few times I have ran it


----------



## Danno44 (Oct 10, 2019)

Also have the Inkbird 6XS, 6 probes, rechargeable, Bluetooth and works well especially for the cost.


----------



## dwdunlap (Oct 10, 2019)

My 4 probe Inkbird works very well. It's so simple (has to be) that I can set it myself w/o having my daughter do it!! Easiest of the three thermometers I have. I only wish I had the 6XS for this weekend when I'll smoke two chuckies and could use two for ambient temps on two racks and put IT probes in each chuckie. Also to have spare probes should one fail. 

For the money, I don't know how you can beat it!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 10, 2019)

I have a FireBoard and the unit itself is fantastic. I have found the probes to be very hit and miss. They either go bad pretty quickly or last a long time. They are pretty good at replacing them. I bought it used as new they are pretty pricey. The features are great though and it actually also has support to drive a temp control fan. I don’t use that. Other than the probe issues the other con is it’s pretty pricey compared to alternatives.


----------



## dime (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm just looking into getting a wireless unit so I don't have to run outside to check the meat probe temp so often.   

There's a few lower cost options to choose from on Amazon.  But I noticed some personal information is being collected by the smartphone app into databases.  Buyer beware. 

Looking at bluetooth units, I found it interesting to note the app permissions for the units from communist China (Toplek, Inkbird etc)  require location and telephone identity.   Something to consider when surveillance, privacy, hacking, & fraud have become such major problems.   

Perhaps going with a dedicated wireless unit may give a longer wireless range as well as not have personal info being collected into databases?  But I figure this would mean no fancy graphs or logging the temperature over time.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 24, 2019)

rhaugle said:


> Hi all, I've had my Mavericks for a few years now, and they are about done. What's a good set of thermometers now days?


Inkbird won't disappointed you!


----------

